# Whats the difference between PM, DD, GH, UE, Seemless, and Caviar?



## mr. mean gene (Jul 12, 2017)

I know Caviar cater food for the high-end restaurants. But all of these other service delivers food from the same place, for example, McDonalds. Are there any more delivery service? Whats the difference between all of them?


----------



## DannyDrives (Sep 10, 2017)

PM: anything delivered in under an hour. Could be clothes, shoes, school supplies, cough medicine, food, etc. There's more variety because it's not just food. But they show the distance from you to location in a diagonal. Why? Who knows? Nobody drives like that. And it doesn't show how much you're gunna make of how far drop off is.








I like DoorDash the best because the nearest area is closer to me. DD is a 10 minute drive, whereas UE and PM are 30 minutes MIN. And that's just on the outskirts.
It shows the distance from you to food to customer and either the order total or the total you'll get (tip included & sometimes the customer tips on top of that.
There are time blocks, so you're /supposed/ to schedule yourself but I rarely do. I just hop on during the busiest times--lunch & dinner--and do orders.

I just don't like how you're not paid for pick up for them, especially if I drive a ways and the restaurant is closed or the wait time is excessive.


----------



## DannyDrives (Sep 10, 2017)

I like UE because you never have to order the food or pay, it's already done, but it sucks late at night--11PM/12AM when it's nothing but Mickey Ds. So it's a 10 minute drive, 5-10 minute wait, then a 5 minute drive and almost another 5 minutes to find customer as it's mostly apartments and as much as I LOVE Waze it rarely takes me to the right apartment building.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Caviar, GH, DD then PM for the best pay and tips.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Grubhub and Seamless are the same company (GH bought Seamless a couple years ago). They operate under one name or the other depending on market.

FYI, Grubhub was formerly known as "DiningIn", and may still operate with that name in some areas.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

andaas said:


> Grubhub and Seamless are the same company (GH bought Seamless a couple years ago). They operate under one name or the other depending on market.
> 
> FYI, Grubhub was formerly known as "DiningIn", and may still operate with that name in some areas.


Which one the best for you?


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Currently Grubhub is better for me. DoorDash's new pay model really sucked the life out of that for me. I still log into DD on weeknights to help fill the gaps between orders on the slower shifts, but primary attention has been going toward GH. Maintaining around $22-24/hour and $1.20/mile or more (which is actually better than my 2016 average working DD exclusively).


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

andaas said:


> Currently Grubhub is better for me. DoorDash's new pay model really sucked the life out of that for me. I still log into DD on weeknights to help fill the gaps between orders on the slower shifts, but primary attention has been going toward GH. Maintaining around $22-24/hour and $1.20/mile or more (which is actually better than my 2016 average working DD exclusively).


I've been on GH lately as well and it has been real good for me. I'm going to stick with it for a while and see how it goes


----------

